# Breeder in Ga



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking at Breeders in Georgia, specifically German Shepherd USA in Cedertown Ga, anyone have any experience with this one?
or can recommenced a good breeder in Georgia?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

This place gives me really bad vibes - aside from the point that they don't list any OFA results for any of their dogs, nor any titles, under their "our dogs" section there appear to be a HUGE amount of dogs and their kennel is licensed by the state. All of this leads me to believe they are a large-scale, commercial operation - and if that's true, it's not someone I would ever want to support or purchase a dog from. 

What kind of GSD are you looking for? What lines?
Here is a bunch of info to start with:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

I am looking for a good family dog, probably female for my 11 yr old son and I. I grew up with one and just fell in love with them. 
I looked at a couple others... but i cant see spending several thousand on one, not for what I am looking for. 



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> This place gives me really bad vibes - aside from the point that they don't list any OFA results for any of their dogs, nor any titles, under their "our dogs" section there appear to be a HUGE amount of dogs and their kennel is licensed by the state. All of this leads me to believe they are a large-scale, commercial operation - and if that's true, it's not someone I would ever want to support or purchase a dog from.
> 
> What kind of GSD are you looking for? What lines?
> Here is a bunch of info to start with:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You can get a well-bred GSD from a good breeder for about $1500 (maybe a bit less). Read through that link I posted, research the lines and determine which will best fit with your goals of having a dog. Then, find a breeder that will match those goals. It will be worth your time and money to find a good breeder who does health checks on the parents (hips, elbows, DM, etc) and titles and/or works the dogs (give you an idea on the dog's temperament).


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

1500? The lowest I have found was 3k+
if you could point me to a good breeder for 1500 i would be grateful 



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> You can get a well-bred GSD from a good breeder for about $1500 (maybe a bit less). Read through that link I posted, research the lines and determine which will best fit with your goals of having a dog. Then, find a breeder that will match those goals. It will be worth your time and money to find a good breeder who does health checks on the parents (hips, elbows, DM, etc) and titles and/or works the dogs (give you an idea on the dog's temperament).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wyowolf said:


> 1500? The lowest I have found was 3k+
> if you could point me to a good breeder for 1500 i would be grateful


German showlines tend to be more expensive - maybe that's what you've been looking at? Look at working lines and American showlines - really with the right breeder you could find a family pet with either line. But, I think you should research what you are looking for first.

This is an American showline breeder in Florida that has puppies available now, I don't know what they charge, I've met some of their dogs in the past:
JLyn Shepherds - Home Page

Here is a working line breeder that I have seen others on this board recommend, but I personally don't know anything about:
Atlanta K9 Academy


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My bitch's mother is out of a Jlyn bitch  There are several decent breeders of AmLines down in GA and AL


----------



## everglades (Mar 31, 2014)

Vonlotta has good reviews in that part of Georgia.


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

I visited the Von Lotta kennels and was very impressed.

Does anyone have any reviews on Vom Zeder Haus?
Authentic German Shepherd puppies for sale Tennessee Kentucky
He has quite an extensive website with a TON of information
I tried a search but came up empty.

Frank


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A couple of folks have dogs from von den oher tannen as well. They are just south of ATL Von den Oher Tannen

Send member Neko a PM on this kennel she has two Oher Tannen dogs now.

On the other kennel you mentioned in TN I'd just double check their breeding dogs born here in the US are certified by the OFA, X-rays on file at vet isn't the same as official OFA scores. This statement on their website was confusing..(and boy that is one wordy, wordy web site LOL!)



> Regarding our warranties for our puppies, we give a written warranty for crippling Hip Dysplasia. This disease is rare in the Authentic German Shepherd, however our dogs hips are either certified in Europe or they have x-rays on file with our Veterinarian here in Tennessee


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you are on facebook this page is good, pretty strict on breeders

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/

This one was recommended and its close to you or not to far

Givenhaus German Shepherds - Home


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If they dogs are "a" stamped, etc in Europe. you can find that on line, as well as Ofa in the states.

Ask for proof of everything....


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I have two Oher Tannen dogs a year apart. Give me 5 years and I will get another  good luck on your search.


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks all for the advice, after spending much time reading researching etc I decided to go with Von Lotta... We will be getting our puppy early June.

She was very patient with us and spent a lot of time helping us. The dogs she had were all very well trained and had impressive histories, for what we were looking for anyways.

Frank


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes it was very wordy and made me feel like he was doing me a favor by even letting me read it!



Gwenhwyfair said:


> A couple of folks have dogs from von den oher tannen as well. They are just south of ATL Von den Oher Tannen
> 
> Send member Neko a PM on this kennel she has two Oher Tannen dogs now.
> 
> On the other kennel you mentioned in TN I'd just double check their breeding dogs born here in the US are certified by the OFA, X-rays on file at vet isn't the same as official OFA scores. This statement on their website was confusing..(and boy that is one wordy, wordy web site LOL!)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wyowolf said:


> thanks all for the advice, after spending much time reading researching etc I decided to go with Von Lotta... We will be getting our puppy early June.
> 
> She was very patient with us and spent a lot of time helping us. The dogs she had were all very well trained and had impressive histories, for what we were looking for anyways.
> 
> Frank



That's a great decision! Congrats!


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

I wasnt planning on doing much real training other than ob. But it turns out there is a Shutz club literally a mile from where i live! what are the odds of that... 



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> That's a great decision! Congrats!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I also have an Oher Tannen male. Getting a female in 2 weeks. Von lotta is great as well! Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wyowolf said:


> I wasnt planning on doing much real training other than ob. But it turns out there is a Shutz club literally a mile from where i live! what are the odds of that...


 That is really convenient! You'll have tons of fun with your pup!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Great job on doing your homework, I am sure you wont be disappointed.


----------



## litlebutloud (Feb 22, 2015)

*Vom Zeder Haus great breeder*

Amazing dogs from Vom Zeder Haus. You may have already made your choice but his dogs are exactly what a TRUE German GSD dog should be and they are great dogs. Yes, his website is wordy but it is because he is passionate about keeping the GSD line pure to German standards not American (which has diluted this line) and he doesn't run a puppy mill. You will be on a wait list but you won't regret the wait. We are on a wait list for a male as we lost our male this past summer. He was the MOST amazing dog and I am still not over the loss. He was everything I wanted in a dog - sweet, big, beautiful, amazing with kids, smart and the list could go on. We now have a female and she is just as beautiful, smart with a more protective drive yet great with the kids - she is still a puppy but she is big and the right color.

Just wanted to give a review from someone who ACTUALLY owns his dogs and not people who have just visited a kennel, read a website and met a few of the kennels dogs.


----------



## Magnum2008 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Vom Zeder Haus*



wyowolf said:


> I visited the Von Lotta kennels and was very impressed.
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews on Vom Zeder Haus?
> 
> ...


Frank, I have purchased two GSD's from Vom Zeder Haus. Are you still looking for information?


----------

